# Favorite braided line



## DuckNut

I am currently spooled with Ohero in 10lb. I like it because it was free.

It is very comparable to the other brands except for suffix and spiderwire, which both seem to have a coating on them that makes the line a bit stiffer.

I will buy it again.

Btw, I like the Ohero Trident hooks as well.


----------



## lemaymiami

I'm quite fond of Sufix Performance braid (not the one currently being advertised -this was the earlier "model"). I buy it in 800 yard spools in both 10lb (for light rods, 1/8oz jigheads, etc) and in 20lb for use on rods that used to have 10 or 12 lb mono on them... Highly recommend the stuff if you can find it.... I'm still finding it on E-Bay...

By the way I only use this size braid on spinning reels in the 4000 size range (Stradics for the 20 lb, Battles for the 10 pd) but not in the conventional sense. I first load up each spool with mono, leaving enough room for a topshot of about 100 yds of braid..... and every spinner so equipped has a lot less braid on it than it appears (mono and braid are carefully spliced together....). I get a lot more "bang for the buck" this way (and when you're going day after day it's nice to be able to keep costs down...).


----------



## Rollbar

20lb test/Spider Wire OD Green.


----------



## Icroc

I am partial to Power Pro, super silk,in 15lb test for trout and reds.
Mainly due to then distance of casts with this line.


----------



## yobata

I use whatever Strike Zone in Melbourne has on their spooler that's cheap - the last few iterations have been 14lb


----------



## EasternGlow

Icroc said:


> I am partial to Power Pro, super silk,in 15lb test for trout and reds.
> Mainly due to then distance of casts with this line.


X2


----------



## Limp Shrimp

Somewhere along the way I started using 10# power pro for no particular reason.. It's never given me any problems, so I've never changed...


----------



## bryson

15# Power Pro, mostly for price and since I've always fished it. It seems to hold up well and cast a good distance. There might be braids out there with better qualities, but nothing that I've heard of so far that would make it worth the extra money to try, at least for what I do for reds and trout.


----------



## sjrobin

Suffix performance or 832 in yellow 20# for Shimano/Revo casting reels. I can see and cast this line very well. I started using Suffix braid when it first hit the market. Fins wind tamer 50#/60# pink/yellow on larger casting reels like the Calcutta 400 or Diawa Lexa HD. I bought the larger reels for casting lures at tarpon in Florida. The wind tamer is stiff and less likely to back lash than the Suffix.


----------



## noahvale

Suffix 832 in 10 or 20#. Quick tip: when your braid starts showing a lot of nicks and wear, turn it around and respool and you will have brand new line.


----------



## DBStoots

Backwater said:


> What's your favorite braided inshore fishing line (mfg, model), the pound test and why do you like it so much?


Used Suffix 832 10 or 20 # for the most part. But, I loaded some Daiwa J-Braid 10# a while back and have really liked it. Nice and smooth, not overly coated. Casts well and has held its color (chartreuse) well. I like that color because its is very visible.


----------



## Forcefed

Daiwa j braid. For the money it's awesome and comparable to power pro super slick


----------



## blackmagic1

Ive given most a try and fish 8# Power Pro almost exclusively for inshore stuff. Used to use the 10 but found I can cast 1/8 and 1/16 oz stuff much better with the 8 and have found little abrasive differences. I still do use 10 if I'm skipping soft plastics under mangroves.


----------



## Backwater

I used Pro Pro for years. I sorta had a love/hate relationship with it. loved fishing with braid, hated the zipping sound thru my guides, hated the wind knots, etc. Hated random break offs for no reason. I found inconsistencies. Some spools would be good, others would have multiple break-offs. About 10yrs ago a friend turned my on to Spiderwire Invisibraid. Loved it, hated the cost and didn't like that the small spools were only 125yrds. But it was smooth, supple and didn't get very many wind knots. No random breakage. Then about 6yrs ago, Rodney Van Horn, a very well known east coast big snook fishermen (probably ranked in the top 5 big snook fishermen in Florida and Pure Fishing rep) and I spent quite a bit of time together and he told me for many reasons why his favorite braid for giant snook was 30lb Spiderwire Ultra-Cast Ultra-Braid (which is the green version of Invisi-Braid), not to be confused with SW EZ Braid, which is ok in a pinch but nothing even close to the other two. So either one in 30lb braid is what I use on my big fish rods for the most part (poons, cobes, really big snook, AJ's, Kings, offshore permit, big snapper, medium grouper, etc...). Normally for inshore, I have 10lb on my 30/3000 series reels and 15lb on my 40/4000 series reels. Pretty much covers all the bases for me.

Suffix is pretty good too, tho I like the above better and the 832 gets really too expensive.

I think I've tried everything else out there. Either too easy to break, not abrasive resistance enough, frays too much (also don't like the PP slick stuff), fades out and wind knots everywhere! 

Ok then, one day I stroll into Tampa Fishing Outfitters about 18mos ago and wanted to pick up some 15lb braid and one of the guys wanted me to try the Ohero Advanced (like Ducknut mentioned above). Really liked it! Fished it quite a bit. Seemed to last, smooth, I like the lighter green (seem to blend in with the water better, unlike the darker PP green). Very few wind knots. 150yrds for $15. I haven't tried their coated version yet. But all in all, it's good stuff. Found out C.A. Richardson uses the stuff and I asked him about it and he said he loved the stuff.

For rigging, I'm usually matching the lb test braid running line with the same lb test +/- FC leader material (10lb Braid to 4-6ft of 10-12lb 100% fluorocarbon leader). That connection is made with a simplified FG knot (love that knot, hate to tie it tho, but worth it). Then I'll albright knot it to a 18-24" piece of 100% fluorocarbon leader material, typically 30lb +/- for anywhere inshore along the Gulf Coast of Florida (comes on those larger arbor spools). This is what I use for my 10-15lb rigs. Then that is tied to the business end of whatever I'm fishing with, mostly with a loop knot.

Ted


----------



## lemaymiami

I'd be interested in trying the Ohero if it came in bulk spools (800yds minimum).... By the way, I'm able to splice braid to braid with very good results (without doubling the line so the tiny knot passes through the guides just like un-spliced line AND retains its strength....). That's something I've never been able to do with mono... and a real money saver when you're going day after day. I don't believe any of my anglers have even noticed when they're using a spinner that has a splice in the line....


----------



## Backwater

lemaymiami said:


> I'd be interested in trying the Ohero if it came in bulk spools (800yds minimum).... By the way, I'm able to splice braid to braid with very good results (without doubling the line so the tiny knot passes through the guides just like un-spliced line AND retains its strength....). That's something I've never been able to do with mono... and a real money saver when you're going day after day. I don't believe any of my anglers have even noticed when they're using a spinner that has a splice in the line....


How do you splice it Capt?


----------



## sjrobin

Alberto knot is great for braid.


----------



## lemaymiami

Figured someone would ask about splicing braid... I've found that a simple double uni (nine turn on each side a must!) works very well (and I can't break it with my hands in either 10 or 20lb sizes.... Trim close and it's almost not noticeable....

I'm very careful with this splice if each knot isn't smooth and tight before you pull them together I'll cut and re-do... Haven't broken a splice yet in hard use either....


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I have used quite a few different braids and have gone back to Sufix 832 20#. 4 strand braids are strong but very loud through the guides where 8 strands are much quieter and supple. FINS XS, 40G and PPSS8 all let me down. Cortland came out with Masterbraid 10 strand but I have not tried it yet.


----------



## J-Dad

lemaymiami said:


> Figured someone would ask about splicing braid... I've found that a simple double uni (nine turn on each side a must!) works very well (and I can't break it with my hands in either 10 or 20lb sizes.... Trim close and it's almost not noticeable....
> 
> I'm very careful with this splice if each knot isn't smooth and tight before you pull them together I'll cut and re-do... Haven't broken a splice yet in hard use either....


I use a blood knot to spice - and start my spools with mono, then add braid for the last 100 yards or so of the spool as you mentioned in a previous post - both steps keeps the cost of using braid way down.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Backwater mentioned power pro being inconsistent and I agree. I recently started using spider wire and it's holding up and it's difficult to break off when snagged. I haven't purchased enough of it to know if it's inconsistent as well?


----------



## E-money

Another for Sufix 832 in 20 or 30# depending.


----------



## permitchaser

EasternGlow said:


> X2


X3


----------



## permitchaser

lemaymiami said:


> I'd be interested in trying the Ohero if it came in bulk spools (800yds minimum).... By the way, I'm able to splice braid to braid with very good results (without doubling the line so the tiny knot passes through the guides just like un-spliced line AND retains its strength....). That's something I've never been able to do with mono... and a real money saver when you're going day after day. I don't believe any of my anglers have even noticed when they're using a spinner that has a splice in the line....


So uni to uni or some other knot


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I love the Crazy Alberto for braid to mono leader. I have a hard time moving from Clear Big Game mono for my leader. I have not had a single issue and do not want to lose a lifetime fish by trying a new leader material. What 100% flourocarbon are you guys using for several years CONSISTENTLY having zero issues and what transition knot works best with it? I am super anal about my line!


----------



## J-Dad

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I love the Crazy Alberto for braid to mono leader. I have a hard time moving from Clear Big Game mono for my leader. I have not had a single issue and do not want to lose a lifetime fish by trying a new leader material. What 100% flourocarbon are you guys using for several years CONSISTENTLY having zero issues and what transition knot works best with it? I am super anal about my line!


I use the Stren knot to connect the braid to leader, its the knot I learned when I began using braid. I've used different brands of flouro leader, and don't think the type matters as much as being careful to tie a good knot and replacing the leader if it has any nicks or abrasion. Trick Fish is what I have right now. But If you've not had issues I'd just stick with what you mention above.


----------



## sjrobin

I like the Rio flouro leader to braid using the Alberto knot. I used 40 lb Rio on seven tarpon this summer with no leader/knot failures. I don't know who makes the flouro for Rio. Made in Japan.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

I use power pro #20. I use #20 in order to reduce the amount need to fill up my reel, so I don't go broke. I've tried many others, but power pro just casts better.

As for my leader to braid knot, I use the following knot:


----------



## Backwater

Try looking up the simplified FG knot. I think it's easier. I've talked to Matt about the knot (the guy in your video). He worked at Bill Jackson's (tho I don't think he works there anymore) about 40 mins from where I live.. We discussed his knot breaking strength and I showed him he's breaking over the stated lb test rating of the braid, because the Braid itself breaks over the stated lb test rating.


----------



## Indy

The FG knot is a great knot.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Indy said:


> The FG knot is a great knot.


Jesus it takes an act of congress to tie though! I can tie a crazy alberto in about 8 seconds.


----------



## blackmagic1

Due to name alone, I may switch from uni to uni to the Crazy Alberto. If it were called "El Alberto Loco" I'd have already done it.


----------



## jpipes

I switched to an FG knot from the Alberto because my knots keep slipping with the Alberto. I've tried everything, and they still slip. 

That said, the FG knot is terrible to tie, I hate it. I am tempted to go mainline-swivel-leader. IF it matters, I run 10lb ppss8 and a 20lb yozuri leader.


----------



## Milt deReyna

I use Power Pro 10 on my Trout rods and 15 for Redfish. And if you do a careful search on ebay, you can find it directly from Chinese suppliers for prices you won't believe. As for tying on fluorocarbon, I've had the same problems with the Alberto, and don't want to use the FG, because I absolutely can't tie it in a rocking boat. What I am doing however, has been pretty much bulletproof. But it's 2 knots, so maybe you won't like it, give it a try. First tie a 3 or 4" loop with a triple Surgeon's Loop. Then tie a Bristol (No Name) with your fluoro. I had used this with heavier stuff for wreck fishing for years, then tried it when I got tired of throwing expensive lures into the Marsh after my Alberto slipped. Just make more turns with the Bristol. EG: if I'm putting 20# fluoro on 10# braid, I'll make 8 turns with the fluoro.


----------



## Backwater

Milt deReyna said:


> I use Power Pro 10 on my Trout rods and 15 for Redfish. And if you do a careful search on ebay, you can find it directly from Chinese suppliers for prices you won't believe. As for tying on fluorocarbon, I've had the same problems with the Alberto, and don't want to use the FG, because I absolutely can't tie it in a rocking boat. What I am doing however, has been pretty much bulletproof. But it's 2 knots, so maybe you won't like it, give it a try. First tie a 3 or 4" loop with a triple Surgeon's Loop. Then tie a Bristol (No Name) with your fluoro. I had used this with heavier stuff for wreck fishing for years, then tried it when I got tired of throwing expensive lures into the Marsh after my Alberto slipped. Just make more turns with the Bristol. EG: if I'm putting 20# fluoro on 10# braid, I'll make 8 turns with the fluoro.


I know for a fact that the chinese suppliers are supplying a knock-off of PP. The quality is not as good. They also are illegally bringing it into the country and supplying to the mom & pop fishing shops for less. That is where you will find inconsistencies with it's breaking strength. I got that info from one of the top line testers in the world.


----------



## Milt deReyna

I hesitated to post that info, expecting to see a post like yours. All I can do is post my own experiences, and I can't tell the difference at all, have had no issues with it. Looks like Power Pro, smells like it, comes in a Power Pro box. Someone else might have a different result, so as with anything, buyer beware.


----------



## blackmagic1

I've never had a Uni-Uni slip etc going from 8/10# PP to 15-30 fluoro. Never.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

check out kast king. I stumbled upon some reviews a while back and alot of people saying they loved it. I bought 1500 yards of 15# for like 25 bucks on e bay. thats hard to beat. and i love it so far.


----------



## Icroc

I have been tying an fg knot prior to getting out on the water, usually the night before. If I'm out on the water, I will tie a double uni. The fg is awesome going through the guides. I have not had one break either. The only time I tie a double uni is if I run too short on my leader..


----------



## Backwater

Anyone had any experience with WFT Ardent Gliss braid line (they actually call it monotex). Says it's German engineering but made in Japan. Super smooth and ultra thin dia. Probably about 40% less dia as with normal braids. Feels like smooth gel spun, but not sure. I just picked up a 150yrd spool from Dicks Sporting Goods for $14.99 retail. I got the 12lb test and looks more like 8lb test. I'm thinking about trying it on my 10lb test rig. I also found out it comes in 8lb, 12lb, 18lb, 24lb and 40lb. I have a very light rod I just recently picked up that I was going to look for the 8lb test for my spotted sea trout rig this winter, as well as other light freshwater stuff. The 12lb looks like hair. I hate to see what 8lb looks like (Dick's doesn't carry it). Would probably need a magnifying glass to tie the knots with! Ha!


----------



## TheAdamsProject

10lb or 15lb PowerPro with Alberto knot to leader.


----------

